

My experience as a startup intern - philgo20
http://blog.matchfwd.com/2011/08/my-experience-as-an-intern-in-a-startup/

======
reemrevnivek
Fascinating! As an intern at a large, established company who reads HN, I'd
always wondered what it would be like to work in a startup.

Could you fix the "Connectors" image? The gray-on-darker-gray text is almost
unreadable on my screen. I had to download it and boost the contrast before it
was legible.

One questions for you: How established was the startup when you began working
there? How old should a startup be to get the best internship experience?

~~~
philgo20
I am not the intern myself, just posted it on his behalf. The startup was a
few months old when he started. Both co-founders had years of development
experience so I think we gave a pretty good internship experience. I don't
think the age of the startup is as important as the people behind it to
determine how much an internship will be valuable.

Thanks,

